# Cobia 6-17



## fisherman (Feb 20, 2002)

Kevin, Scott, Joe, Adam and I launched predawn from Wallaces and headed off Back River. Lines in by 6. Good spot. Penn 320s and Shimano TLD 15 on heavy rods. Live eels, peelers, and croaker as bait rigged on 8/0 circle and Js. One bait on bottom, one on top under a float, and one in short on M/H baitcaster for the sightcast. Nothing. Saw one nice fish caught by boater near us. SE came up and ended the trip early. On the way in, Scott's Tarpon 12 took on water through the center hatch, filled, and flipped in the mouth of Back River. Very Bad Design. Luckily, SeaTow was nearby and offered assist. Once again proving that a good fishing trip is defined as getting back to the dock alive.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

fisherman said:


> Kevin, Scott, Joe, Adam and I launched predawn from Wallaces and headed off Back River. Lines in by 6. Good spot. Penn 320s and Shimano TLD 15 on heavy rods. Live eels, peelers, and croaker as bait rigged on 8/0 circle and Js. One bait on bottom, one on top under a float, and one in short on M/H baitcaster for the sightcast. Nothing. Saw one nice fish caught by boater near us. SE came up and ended the trip early. On the way in, Scott's Tarpon 12 took on water through the center hatch, filled, and flipped in the mouth of Back River. Very Bad Design. Luckily, SeaTow was nearby and offered assist. Once again proving that a good fishing trip is defined as getting back to the dock alive.


Amen to that!!

Now let me get back to my tackle replacement list  

/Scott


----------



## elasmo (Jun 18, 2006)

Fisherman and Scottwood-I'm interested in fishing for cobes from a yak. Haven't tried it yet, but it sounds like fun. When you guys launch from Wallaces' how far out do you go to fish? Do you anchor off the beach at Grandview, or do you fish in the mouth of the back river or what? Forgive what may be stupid questions, and I'm not asking you to give away any secret holes or anything, but being a newbie yaker I could use some advice.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

elasmo said:


> Fisherman and Scottwood-I'm interested in fishing for cobes from a yak. Haven't tried it yet, but it sounds like fun. When you guys launch from Wallaces' how far out do you go to fish? Do you anchor off the beach at Grandview, or do you fish in the mouth of the back river or what? Forgive what may be stupid questions, and I'm not asking you to give away any secret holes or anything, but being a newbie yaker I could use some advice.


We were about 1.5 - 2 miles out of back river among the boaters. If you go, pls be very careful. It's also definitely a buddy thing. Do not do it alone! Pick your day carefully, and if you're not a strong paddler use even more caution. I am not a strong paddler and I paid for it today  The tide really pulls through there so try and plan your trip to get a little help from the tide.
/Scott


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

really makes me wanna take my t120 out in the deep water now 

just out of curiosity, was the hatch put on all the way or was it cracked open? i know sometimes it can be a pain to get it on there good.


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

uncdub13 said:


> really makes me wanna take my t120 out in the deep water now
> 
> just out of curiosity, was the hatch put on all the way or was it cracked open? i know sometimes it can be a pain to get it on there good.


The problem is this - it "appeared" to be installed correctly. I really don't know if there was something going on that kept it from seating correctly or if it was fully seated but just leaked. After saturday, that hatch is best addressed with a bead of Lexel, IMO. Some scupper plugs are probably a good idea too.

While I am at it, the other hatches are going to get straps installed to keep them in place. They weren't a problem on this trip, but you never know.

/Scott


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

Straps are a good idea for transporting. Found out the hard way by losing the front hatch on the Tarpon on the highway. $30 lesson well learned.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Fisherman,,,, I found a set of golf clubs if ya still want to trade  and yea I think some good sealer and a life vest for his yak might be an idea


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

fisherman said:


> Luckily, SeaTow was nearby and offered assist. Once again proving that a good fishing trip is defined as getting back to the dock alive.


Kudos to the SeaTow operator. I went to the booth at a CCA show and told the woman there I wanted to sign up my kayak. Witch looks down her nose, curls her lip and says "We don't DO kayaks". I hate to admit it but I'm out there alone in the dark sometimes. I know, stupid, stupid, stupid...


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Wow not cool.. I hae never had that happen on my 120 yet but I put bungees in a criss cross pattern over all the hatches.. My dry storage area is the one right in front of me and I put all the stuff I want to keep dry in there, smokes and what not and I have never had water come in through there.. Will keep my eye on it though.. Its part of my pre launch checklist though.. JAM


----------

